
Ask HN: Do you think VueJS will surpass React? - TaizWeb
Considering boarding the Vue hype train but I&#x27;m left wondering: will it be worth it, or am I just wasting my time? React already has a firm hold in the industry it seems, and I&#x27;m just not sure if Vue would be able to top it. I&#x27;m curious if anyone really involved in the industry would be able to tell me their thoughts on the rise of Vue and if it&#x27;ll be able to persist like React has.
======
BjoernKW
You'll definitely not be wasting time. Vue.js has some serious traction
already. It really doesn't matter if it'll surpass React. There's plenty of
space for both and it's not a winner-takes-all situation.

Besides, it's hard to predict if either will be still widely used for new
projects say 5 years from now. So, becoming a one-trick (or rather one-
framework) pony probably isn't the wisest path in the long run. Rather try to
take in general best practices, design patterns and approaches and become
someone that can work comfortably with both React and Vue.js or in fact any
other new JavaScript framework that might come along.

~~~
Can_Not
> There's plenty of space for both and it's not a winner-takes-all situation.

That's a misconception a lot of outsiders make about the JavaScript community.
There's not even close to one winner. It's not "WWW World Champion React vs
upcoming Challenger: VueJS". There's probably about 10-20 (possibly even
more!) production ready frameworks you could be using that have strong
community backing and ecosystems. VueJS and React are merely approaching the
pinnacle of what a full stack isomorphic framework can be. The others will
follow.

------
cocktailpeanuts
Let me share a "contrarian" view. People think react can't be beat because
they have Facebook behind them and tons of people are working on it with tons
of funding. But I think that may be the reason why it may go down one day.

Facebook is not doing this for complete charity. At the moment their interest
is aligned with react being open source but you never know when that will
change. And when that happens, the artificial illusion of support will go
away.

I'm not just pulling this out of nowhere, I actually use both react and vue,
and think react ecosystem is too convoluted. It's a matter of opinion but I
don't think it's just me who feels that way.

~~~
jayajay
I agree, this is the sole reason why I am no longer using React for anything
serious. Facebook is bad news, no pun intended. Thankfully, there are other
solutions that don't have any strings attached.

~~~
swah
May I ask what alternatives you feel are usable right now?

------
owebmaster
Nope because although VueJS is simpler than angular2, it but makes a lot more
assumptions (and thus lockins) to the user than React. The way best practices
evolves in React doesn't happen so easily in vuejs ecossystem, even less in
the angular2.

------
yanilkr
Vuejs just wants to be a web frontend framework. Reactjs wants to be a common
way of building apps across Web, Android and iphone. Both have different goals
targeting different usecases.

Vuejs might do well for webapps due to its simplicity alone.

~~~
Hanks10100
Vue.js is not alone. Weex has already support Vue.js. Developers now can use
Vue.js to write mobile apps.

[1] [http://weex.apache.org](http://weex.apache.org) [2]
[https://github.com/alibaba/weex/releases/tag/v0.10.0](https://github.com/alibaba/weex/releases/tag/v0.10.0)

------
feistypharit
Vue has some annoying issues as you grow. For example, if you start simple
from the script tag and later want to move to npm and webpack, all sorts of
things break. It's not just the difference in build types that they note.
(With or without runtime compiler).

Ultimately, I think the winning framework will be one that compiles. Something
like svelte[1]. It's how most other software is made for good reasons.

[https://svelte.technology/](https://svelte.technology/)

------
Pishky
VueJS does not have the backing of Facebook and cannot compete on that issue
alone.

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
How does that matter? There are countless historical examples where larger
organizations with plenty of funding lost to smaller opponent.

~~~
TaizWeb
Ah, like how babel was able to compete with typescript despite typescript
being funded by Microsoft and babel by community efforts

~~~
onurozkan
I choose Babel over Typescript, because Babel implements default Ecmascript
(afaik). Typescript is mostly type-safe and welcoming for non-js (c#, maybe
java) coders.

------
ewrcoffee
To my understanding, react allows writing more type safe code. So no.

------
antons_ghost
I am no expert, but I chose React. It has a massive following, and will
probably live much longer than the code that I write today.

